# Bulk rolling.... YAY!



## aggiezach (Jan 6, 2005)

Alright All you bulk rolling pros...

I rolled my first roll, shot it, and developed it! Came out beautifully! (Except that I forgot to open the light trp all the way (on the watson model 100) and got some scratching on the film, but its ok)

I just have a few questions. 1) I'm pretty sure I have the basics down but do ya'll have any suggestions that I should keep in mind or guides that I could take a look at? 2) Also what kind of tape have you all found to work the best? I was thinking of getting a roll of grip tape (the kind I used to use in Theatre) and just cutting it into thinner strips? Any other suggestions?


Thanks again! And YAY FOR BULK ROLLING!

Zach


----------



## paul rond (Jan 7, 2005)

I use electric tape since it is a plastic tape that seems to hold pretty good and is reuseable. 

Be sure to open the trap door this time so you don't scratch the film. I also like rolling my own so I can do short rolls. I like to blow an entire roll (around 10-15 exp) on one subject. It makes developing easier to control. You'll find your niche once you've done it awhile. 

Oh another tip... buy plenty of canisters, they're cheap enough. As they get dirty, they tend to scratch the film so replaceing them every 5 rolls is about right although I have some as old as me form Illford film when it came in reloadable canisters. 

Have fun!


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 7, 2005)

I use plain old masking tape.  

One tip I'd give is to always reshoot the last shot of the roll (if it's important) as it's usually messed up by exposure to light when loading the cassette or by the tape.


----------

